# LOW TRANSVERSE CESAREAN, NO COMPLICATIONS - Help?  : )



## acooper1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello!

I just want to confirm I'm using the correct thought process.  I am coding my first delivery out.  : )

Normal Delivery, No Complications.  Mom is 37 years of age.  Low Transverse Cesarean Delivery.  39 Weeks.  Single Gestation.  We provided global care.

CPT:  
59510 - Routine obstetric care including antepartum care, cesarean delivery, and postpartum care

Dx:
O09.513 - Supervision of elderly primigravida, third trimester
O82 - Encounter for cesarean delivery without indication
Z38.01- Single liveborn infant, delivered by cesarean
Z3A.39 - 39 Weeks Gestation

There is an additional note that says 
"Breech:  Observed Anomalies"

Do I also need to code for breech presentation w/ cesarean?  This was a scheduled cesarean.


----------



## nicolejavier (Apr 1, 2017)

For the diagnosis, I would use the following:

O32.1XX1
Z38.01
Z3A.39


----------



## acooper1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I was wrong.  Z38.01 is the newborn code (for the baby).  My original thought of Z37.0 was correct (before I edited) - Z37.0-Single Live Birth.


----------



## tracylc10 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, the Z38 codes are only for use on the baby record, not for use on the  maternal record.  If the C-section was scheduled due to the fact that the baby was breech, you would code that as the first listed dx code.  If there were no other indications or problems, you would follow that code with Z37.0 and Z3A.39.  If there is any question as to what anomalies there are, I would query the provider.


----------



## HernanH (Apr 6, 2017)

O32.1xx0
z37.0
Z3a.39


----------

